# Which is better?



## BarbaricSoul (May 3, 2012)

Got a chance to get either a GTX465 or a GTX560. It's primary purpose/use will be folding as it'll be in a dedicated crunching/folding system I'm building. Which one will yield the best results?


----------



## Techtu (May 3, 2012)

I'd say a GTX560, but in all honesty I don't fold so you'll be best waiting for a fellow folder to answer your question, possibly one who has both of the cards or at least have had.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2012)

If the GTX465 has a black PCB, it might bios unlock to a GTX470. It will run hot as it is GF100, but will produce more PPD(as much as 17-18K PPD). The GTX560 might be better choice, as long as it is not a cut-down SE model. The 560 is GF114 and will run cooler and be more energy efficient. The O/C'd GTX560 should net 11-15K PPD depending on the work unit.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 3, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If the GTX465 has a black PCB, it might bios unlock to a GTX470. It will run hot as it is GF100, but will produce more PPD(as much as 17-18K PPD). The GTX560 might be better choice, as long as it is not a cut-down SE model. The 560 is GF114 and will run cooler and be more energy efficient. The O/C'd GTX560 should net 11-15K PPD depending on the work unit.



It's not a unlockable GTX465(it has a blue PCB)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2012)

I would get the 560 but only if its a Ti,otherwise 465


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Got a chance to get either a GTX465 or a GTX560. It's primary purpose/use will be folding as it'll be in a dedicated crunching/folding system I'm building. Which one will yield the best results?



Did you see this post? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2614893&postcount=203


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2012)

i would go with the 5 series just because the power is a killer...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2012)

I would also say the 560 only if 560ti, much less power consumption and heat. I dont know about folding but overclocked a 560ti beats out a stock gtx570 in performance.


----------

